# Stocking 125 Gallon



## DeepFried (Dec 27, 2012)

I know this is a difficult thing to do.... which is stock another person's aquarium. I guess I'm not really asking that, just looking for alternate ideas.

I have a 125 gallon aquarium, sand substrate, will have a quad T5ho light, lightly planted. Right now I'm thinking....

6x Festivum 
2x Blue Acara
2x Firemouth
1x Common Pleco (It's about 7") (my mom has this and I figured I'd save it since it is out growing her tank.) 

So... I have very soft water, 3 drops on the API test kit or 70ish ppm on both Gh/Kh.
Ph - 7.8
On well water, so no Chlorine/Chloramines, ammonia, or such in the water out of the tap. I age my water in a 55 gallon barrel (blue plastic) and also use a 32 gallon Rubbermaid Brute trash can. Even though I don't think I need it, I dose the water with a conditioner (Stress Coat), I also use this as an opportunity to add my liquid fert (Flourish Comprehensive). The tank does have glass lids that cover the tank very well. I just purchased some Prime, I see a lot of people using it. So I have that as well.

So what I'm posing to you guys/gals is...

With my water, my aquarium, what would YOUR stocking list look like and why. Also if you want to change/improve my stocking list, I'm open to suggestions.


John


----------



## DeepFried (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm empty....


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

the only one's i'd watch on are the firemouths...nasty boogers!
Festivums x6 & Blue Acara's x2 you're definitely good on.
Make sure there's some driftwood in there for the pleco too!

Other inhabitants you may want to consider:
*a couple angelfish
*Dempsey/Electric Blue Jack Dempsey (hit or miss, some are laid back..others can be nasty)
*if you bypass the festivums--> altspinosa ram, keyholes, rainbowfish, tigerbarbs, red-eye tetras, blah blah blah.

Or here's a stocking idea that may interest you:
3 blue acaras
4 or 5 Kribensis
3 Bristlenose Plecos (make sure you have driftwood- they require it to rasp on)
3-4 Angelfish
10 Tiger Barbs


----------



## DeepFried (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the look of Jack Dempsey cichlids, but I don't know if I want to take a chance on getting a good one or a mean one. The kribs aren't quite as big as I would like. I have thought about an angelfish tank, but wasn't sold on that. I have thought about getting an Oscar with one or two other tank mates. I just wasnt sure I wanted to feed it as it got big, lol! 

My 75 gallon is going to have tiger barbs in it, so not sure I want them in both tanks. I have some driftwood, I could put in there. However as far as the Firemouth is concerned, they aren't a have to have. I just picked them as it seemed they would fit with the other fish, and my water parameters. Also, I'd like to get that common pleco from my mom, I know it will outgrow my tank eventually, but that will take a lot longer than it will to out grow her tank. I know I'm picky! lol 


Keep going! I love to see what other people like and would do. Gives me ideas.


----------



## DeepFried (Dec 27, 2012)

What about Rainbow Cichlids?


2x Blue Acara
2x Keyhole
8x Rainbow OR 6x Festivum


----------



## DeepFried (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't make up my mind!

10 x Turquoise Rainbow
10 x Boeseman Rainbow
10 x Red Line Barb (or one of their 100 different names, haha)

I just can't put my finger on exactly what I want.
I know I want them to be bigger fish.
I know that I don't want fish that I won't be able to find. 
...fish that fit my water parameters.
...fish that are colorful are preferred.
Nothing that will outgrow the tank. (I doubt I'll buy anything bigger until I move, which I have no plans to do).

I like the idea of an oscar with one or two tank mates.

I still like the cichlid tank, particularly the Blue Acara.

I don't know, just so many choices. I've read so many fish profiles that I woke up the next morning and felt hungover. What do you guys/gals do when you're stuck? Beat your head against the wall?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Go to fish club. See what fry tug at your heart.  Or what is on forum http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/showthread.php?7034-Guaging-Interest-Leaving-the-hobby I like sean's tank. Again where (generally) are you located? What you can get (without paying $500 for shipping) is limited by where you live.


----------



## DeepFried (Dec 27, 2012)

Charlottesville Virginia


----------



## DeepFried (Dec 27, 2012)

The more I look, the more I lean towards cichlids.... The more I look at cichlids, the less I like most of them....Thinking...

2-4 Blue Acara
6 x Festivum
1 x Common Pleco that is about 7" long now.

Should I do 2, 3, or 4 of the Blue Acara?


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I wouldnt mix the Tiger barbs and the angels... they will nip the crap out of them...


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

MainelyFish said:


> I wouldnt mix the Tiger barbs and the angels... they will nip the crap out of them...


I know in small groups they will get nasty, but in larger groups they tend to to keep to themselves ime. Or maybe I simply got lucky.

What about African Cichlids? They're active and most are colorful.


----------



## DeepFried (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd have to make my water a lot harder, but I reckon the PH would work.


----------

